# How to manage crusty corners of the eye?



## Sazbones (Oct 17, 2009)

How do I clean the corners of my puppy's eyes which are crusty with drainage? Do I need to use eye drops of some sort once they are clean.
We see the vet 11/20; plan to ask re allergies at that time. In the meantime, any input?
Thanks
Gracie's Mom


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldn't put eye drops in her eyes. I would use a wet cloth to wipe her eyes with.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

the best way is to wet a cotton ball and gently scoop out the corner of the eye. if you do this daily, sometimes multpli times a day, the eyes will remain a lot cleaner, and gunk wont be allowed to dry and cake under the eye.


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

I use pampers baby wipes on my shih tzu eyes. They work fine


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I've picked up some wipes at Petsmart just of this purpose. They're like baby wipes. But a moist cloth works a lot better.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Cleansing that close to the eye means that whatever you're using can get into the eye, which is why I would not use baby wipes. Sterile Saline Solution (for sensitive eyes is best) will cleanse the eye itself, and, will loosen crusty areas that are stuck to hair, so you can wipe away with a soft cloth or cotton ball soaked with saline solution, and not hurt the dog. That crusty stuff can hurt like the devil when being removed!


----------

